
Show HN: Hero – Superhuman for Task Management - greenbay20
https://mytaskhero.com
======
greenbay20
Hero is a chrome extension to manage your tasks and help you focus on one task
at a time. Several features are designed to help you focus on exactly one task
at a time: 1\. You can create a task with a wake-up time from anywhere in
Chrome under 10s. 2\. Only one task can be "awake" at a given time. 3\. The
woken task has its own tab and its text is shown every time you open a new
tab.

We've had decent growth the past 12 weeks, from ~100 tasks created per week to
1432 this past week. We're looking to expand our pool of 60 users, so if
you're interested, schedule an onboarding with us through our website and one
of the two co-founders will onboard you on a 15-min Zoom call.

Thanks for reading this far :) -Fernando

